# Fluval Edge



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

anyone seen this new tank design in action? thoughts?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

redclove said:


> anyone seen this new tank design in action? thoughts?


I saw it the other day, a neat concept, but it has 2 little halogen lights that I suspect would send the temp up pretty quick, they didn't have one running so I couldn't check the thermometer/temp. I scorched a finger tip "snooping under the hood".

They didn't have a price on it, and I wasn't asking. I won't play that game...if they're hiding the price, maybe they feel they need to break it to me gently and justify it for a 6 gallon tank kit.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I saw it set up, but not running.

Looks slick, but probably runs a slick price too.


----------



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

Got a quick look.. has a nice modern style to it I guess with the almost "off balance" looking structure of it.

Meh.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

I've seen them in action and the price is outrageous considering what you get.
They retail for about $170 at PJs and all you get is the cool little 6G tank, with an AC mini on the back and 2 small halogen lights. They advertise it as great for a mini planted tank, but I highly doubt the light can handle growing anything except anubias - they seem too weak in my opinion.
As for the "sealed" top side of the tank, it looks pretty awesome in concept and in the pictures...but in reality, air bubbles form inside there, and unless you tilt the whole tank from side to side, you can't really remove them.
My rating is 3/10, for "the looks", which I have to admit are pretty cool.


----------

